# Food Safety News - 12/19/2021 Survey finds half of Aussies wash raw chicken, increasing danger of food poisoning



## daveomak.fs (Dec 19, 2021)

*Survey finds half of Aussies wash raw chicken, increasing danger of food poisoning*
By News Desk on Dec 19, 2021 12:03 am
Almost half of Australians surveyed are washing raw chicken before cooking it, according to a poll. A consumer survey by the Food Safety Information Council and Australian Chicken Meat Federation found 49 percent of people reported washing whole, raw chicken. However, this is down from 60 percent when the question was posed a decade ago.... Continue Reading


*Routine testing by MDARD is positive for Listeria monocytogenes in Romaine*
By News Desk on Dec 18, 2021 08:26 pm
The Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development (MDARD) is advising consumers not to eat Fresh Express Sweet Hearts Romaine Lettuce Sweet Butter Lettuce due to food safety concerns. A sample of product collected as part of routine sampling in December and analyzed by MDARD has tested positive for Listeria monocytogenes. No cases of illness... Continue Reading


*USDA public health alert for Hawaiian-style summer sausage with metal pieces*
By News Desk on Dec 18, 2021 06:50 pm
USDA’s  Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has issued a public health alert for approximately 51 pounds of ready-to-eat (RTE) Hawaiian-style summer sausage products due to concerns that the products may be contaminated with extraneous materials– pieces of metal. FSIS issued this public health alert out of the utmost caution to ensure that consumers are... Continue Reading


*Recall underway for frozen whole kernel corn sold in British Columbia*
By News Desk on Dec 18, 2021 04:02 pm
Fraser Valley Meats is recalling frozen  Whole Kernel Corn due to Microbial Contamination from Salmonella, the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) announced Saturday The recalled product should not be consumed, used, sold, served, or distributed,  according to CFIA. The recalled product is Fraser Valley Meats brand Whole Kernel Corn (frozen). Here are the details: Brand... Continue Reading


----------

